# Who went to Delta 2005 in Blackdown?



## khanthe_onlyone (1 Jul 2006)

Hey guyz... I was just wondering if there is anyone on this site that did CL course in Blackdown 2005 and waz in Delta company :warstory:

13 plt.

plt Wo: R.I.P Wo. Gould R.I.P


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2006)

Kyle

Seems that this one has been done before?


----------

